# cage ?



## jjollie (Feb 9, 2008)

does anyone here have any info on this cage company <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.animalplastics.com/">http://www.animalplastics.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 9, 2008)

No, despite the lackings of the website, the product does look sound, if it doesnt arrive broken, I like the look of them


----------

